# Nikon L110



## irishbunny (Aug 16, 2010)

A decent camera? I want to get a new camera in a few months, I have a GE A1200. I'm not very good with camera technical stuffy, but I like taking good pictures. I'm too poor to get a big, cool camera lol.

Nikon

Long battery life: you can record up to 4.5 hrs of movie clips or capture approximately 830 still images using the supplied AA-size lithium batteries. HDMI mini connector enables connection to high-definition TV displays. 

Model number L110

12.1.
Metal body.
28 - 420mmmm wide angle lens.
15 x optical zoom.
4 x digital zoom.
3in LCD screen.
Features

PictBridge compatible.
Dual digital and optical anti-blur.
Face detection up to 12 faces.
Continuous shooting up to 13 frames per second.
Red eye reduction.
720p high definition movie capture and playback with sound.
Maximum ISO 6400.
14 scene modes.
Intelligent scene mode.
Viewfinder.
Smile shutter.
Self timer.
Built-in flash.
General information

USB cable, AV cable carry strap.
Batteries required 4 x AA (included).
Weight 406g.
Size H7.43, W10.89, D7.81cm.
EAN/Barcode No: 18208918614.
GE

Body material plastic. 12.2m pixels. 3 x optical zoom. 4.5 x digital zoom. 2.5in LCD screen. Electronic Image Stabilisation. Face detection - up to 5 faces. Continuous shooting - 2.1 fps. Panorama feature - stitches 3 photos together for panoramic image. In-camera red eye fix. Blink detection - warns if subject is blinking. SD, SDHC memory card compatible. 32Mb internal memory. Movie capture with sound. Maximum ISO range 3200. 14 scene modes. Pictbridge compatible. Smile shutter. Accessories included in box - USB cable, AV cable, wrist strap, CD ROM, Manual, Quick Start Guide. Requires 2 x AA batteries supplied. Weight 145g. Size (H)5.9, (W)9.2, (D)2.7cm.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 16, 2010)

Ihave no experiencewith this Nikon, but here is a link I like to go to.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Nikon/nikon_cpl110.asp



You can check other cameras there too.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks, I think this camera looks pretty good for the price. I have it now but not allowed open it till Christmas!


----------

